# Euthanasia (CO2, stunning)



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

> I know someone said you could use the CO2 I think it was, said they'd "fall asleep" after about 20-30 minutes. So, for that amount of time they're what panicing cuz they're in an ice chest? I wouldn't even know where to buy dry ice, plus my length of pipe is free.



Please re-consider the use of dry ice for euthanasia. If using 
CO2, obtain a CO2 tank, a proper chamber (can be made 
easily) and have gauges properly attached. Our chamber is 
not an ice chest. We have a clear top and sides and individual 
compartments for each rabbit. The rabbits do not panic but 
I have never dispatched rabbits weighing more than 5 pounds.
I can't speak to the effects on larger rabbits.

20- 30 minutes to fall asleep? If it takes that long, the process is
not being done properly. The rabbits should be _anesthetized_ in a 
much shorter time. Once they are "asleep", the flow of CO2 is increased to 
cause death. I've used CO2 and it must be properly done or the 
dispatching will be cruel. IMO, CO2 is too expensive to dispatch a few
rabbits for home use. 



> Pellet guns, shooting, electrocution and CO2 are allowed, but fall lower on the "humane" scale... unless you happen to be in California, whereas cervical dislocation is the only method accepted.


Note: CO2 is used legally in California by a facility supplying
zoos and reptiles owners. They applied for an exception and it was 
granted. It would probably be difficult for the average person to
obtain the exemption, however.

The thing about hitting a rabbit to stun and then decapitate is that 
it doesn't take into account the fact that some producers 
actually "raise rabbits for profit". Some markets require whole rabbits 
with no blood on the carcass. 

Linda Welch
Chairperson, 
ARBA Commercial Dept. Committee


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

dlwelch said:


> The thing about hitting a rabbit to stun and then decapitate is that
> it doesn't take into account the fact that some producers
> actually "raise rabbits for profit". Some markets require whole rabbits
> with no blood on the carcass.
> ...


Thanks Linda! I thought the same thing about the CO2, I hadn't considered it because of the expense, plus the way the person who used it described it didn't sound very humane at all!

So, how exactly do you get a rabbit with no blood on the carcass? Do we need to fine tune our CD? Change the way we bleed out? We use a length of PVC pipe, should we be using something with a solid handle or smaller diameter?


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

> So, how exactly do you get a rabbit with no blood on the carcass? Do we need to fine tune our CD? Change the way we bleed out? We use a length of PVC pipe, should we be using something with a solid handle or smaller diameter?


I use CO2. I would never use "dry ice".

Rabbits used for animal feed are not usually bled out.

I sell live rabbits to a reptile breeder who uses Cervical Dislocation.
He feels this is the best method for dispatching rabbits.
I am physically unable to use CD on rabbits weighing over 3 pounds.

Linda Welch


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, me neither! Which is why I was looking for an alternative. My DH does it for me, but what if he wasn't here and I had one to put down?

I raw feed and I always bleed them out, they're just too Ewwww the other way!

How much does the CO2 set up run?


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Some French poke them in the eye with a knife.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never used CO2 on rabbits~ but I've done a fair number of rats and mice for reptile prey with it. Dry Ice~not humane~ you can't control the inflow. The trick with CO2 is to only use enough of it to cause CO2 intoxication~ THEN Flood the tank for the actual kill. If you do it too quickly the animal feels smothered, will struggle, attempt to escape and panic. This could take a few moments....but I don't see it taking 20-30.......unless your also considering the time after you flood the tank to ensure the animal has infact stopped breathing. Don't open the container too quickly or they will wake up......with a headache and MAD!

I don't know if it will help you rabbit breeders much but here is a link to a write up I did on putting together a CO2 chamber for rats/mice. Might help some of y'all if you can adapt it for size.
http://www.thereddragonsden.com/co2.htm


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Linda, I came across a study by the American Veterinary Medical Association (http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf) a while back discussing humane euthanasia methods. They did talk about cervical dislocation for rabbits, but said it was only suitable for rabbits weighing less than than about 2 pounds. Do you know anything more about that??

SusieM, stabbing a rabbit in the eye sounds excruciatingly painful!


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

rabbitgal said:


> Linda, I came across a study by the American Veterinary Medical Association (http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf) a while back discussing humane euthanasia methods. They did talk about cervical dislocation for rabbits, but said it was only suitable for rabbits weighing less than than about 2 pounds. Do you know anything more about that??


Only what I read in their recommendations. If you attend chat 
next week, you might ask Dr.Grobner as he's much more informed 
about euthanasia than I am.



> How much does the CO2 set up run?


Your costs might be different from mine. Call your local
welding supply company.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Ah, Dr. Grobner is coming next week? Great! That will be a treat.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

rabbitgal said:


> Ah, Dr. Grobner is coming next week? Great! That will be a treat.


  Since he's the co-host, I hope he attends!


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

deleted by leigh


----------



## SILEIGH (Jul 11, 2007)

linda
when i try to get to the chat rabbit production
it says not accepting any more members at this time 
is there a way to just observe the chat and not post or participate ??
would really like to just watch and learn

thanks
leigh


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

SILEIGH said:


> linda
> when i try to get to the chat rabbit production
> it says not accepting any more members at this time
> is there a way to just observe the chat and not post or participate ??
> ...


The chat room doesn't have a limit. Perhaps you tried to
register with the forum???? The chat room is not maintained
on my website.

Connect to Rabbit Production Chat 
Enter nickname.
Don't use a password unless you plan to register it. I don't suggest
this unless you are quite familiar with IRC commands.

Additional details 

Clicking above will take you to the message providing further info
on the chat, IRC clients, and any change of topic. 

There is a correction to my earlier statement. The next chat will
be held 2/7/08. (first and third Thursday of each month)


----------



## Shade26000 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm LOST! Co2 has to be the most exspensive way I have ever heard of, not to mention cruel. If you wanted to do it the cruel way just put the rabbits in a air tight container and forget about applying Co2, the rabbits will make there own. 20 to 30 minutes of struggling for air..... :Bawling: thats just mean! For the ones of use who are not physically able, use a pellet gun. Thats what I use 5 sec is all it takes and cost about 1.5 cents per pellet. Another cruel way but cheaper than Co2 is rubbing alcohol. Just put it in the container with all the rabbits and all should be over in about 3 mins (depending on the size of the container).


----------

